# Christian girls beheaded in Indonesia



## Augusta (Oct 29, 2005)

News Article

Indonesia has been in tumoil in a central area where there are Christians and Muslims living side by side. Alot of deaths there in the last 5-7 years. 

It's horrible. It makes you appreciate our situation here in America a lot more.


----------



## cupotea (Oct 29, 2005)

Terrible, tragic, unconscionable...

And the blood of the martyrs is still the seed of the Church.

Come, Lord Jesus.


----------



## Herald (Oct 29, 2005)

And those young ladies next heard, "...enter into the joy of thy Lord."

As grisly and brutal as was their death, so glorious and wonderful was their entrance into the presence of our Savior.

[Edited on 10-29-2005 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> And those young ladies next heard, "...enter into the joy of thy Lord."
> 
> As grisly and brutal as was their death, so glorious and wonderful was their entrance into the presence of our Savior.
> ...



AMEN!


----------



## Peter (Oct 29, 2005)

Precious is their blood in his sight


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 29, 2005)

It's horrible that anyone would do this - but with great honour did they die!!!

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steadfast_
> Terrible, tragic, unconscionable...
> 
> And the blood of the martyrs is still the seed of the Church.
> ...



I don't mean for this question to lower their honor any, but I am just curious... If someone does not voluntarily die for something, then would they be a martyr?


----------



## cupotea (Oct 30, 2005)

I think anyone who is killed for belonging to Jesus is a martyr.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steadfast_
> Terrible, tragic, unconscionable...
> 
> And the blood of the martyrs is still the seed of the Church.
> ...


----------



## py3ak (Oct 31, 2005)

I find that this sort of things helps you to appreciate the imprecatory psalms in a new way.


----------



## refbaptdude (Oct 31, 2005)

*Islam the religion of peace*

Islam the religion of peace 


http://www.thereligionofpeace.com

[Edited on 10-31-2005 by refbaptdude]


----------



## Average Joey (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by refbaptdude_
> Islam the religion of peace
> 
> 
> ...



Just look at the list of terrorist attacks this year!


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 18, 2005)

SURA 2 - THE COW
[2.190] And fight in the way of Allah with those who fight with you, and do not exceed the limits, surely Allah does not love those who exceed the limits. 
[2.191] And kill them wherever you find them, and drive them out from whence they drove you out, and persecution is severer than slaughter, and do not fight with them at the Sacred Mosque until they fight with you in it, but if they do fight you, then slay them; such is the recompense of the unbelievers. 
[2.192] But if they desist, then surely Allah is Forgiving, Merciful. 
[2.193] And fight with them until there is no persecution, and religion should be only for Allah, but if they desist, then there should be no hostility except against the oppressors. 

Sura 9:5 - When the sacred months are over slay the idolaters wherever you find them.
Sura 9:12 - But if, after coming to terms with you, they break their oaths and revile your faith, make war on the leaders of unbelief.
Sura 9:14 - Make war on them: God will chastise them at your hands and humble them. He will grant you victory over them and heal the spirits of the faithful.
Sura 9:19 - Do you pretend that he who gives a drink to the pilgrims and pays a visit to the Sacred Mosque is as worthy as the man who believes in Allah and the Last Day, and fights for Allah´s cause. Those are not held equal by Allah.
Sura 9:29 - Fight against such of those to whom the Scriptures were given as believe in neither Allah nor the Last Day, who do not forbid what Allah and His Apostle have forbidden, and do not embrace the true faith, until they pay tribute out of hand and are utterly subdued.
("His Apostle" refers to Muhammed)
Sura 9:41 - Whether unarmed or well equipped, march on and fight for the cause of Allah, with your wealth and with your persons. This will be best for you, if you but knew it.
Sura 9:73 - Prophet, make war on the unbelievers and the hypocrites and deal rigorously with them. Hell shall be their home: an evil fate.


----------

